# white hot pellets



## the r.o.c. (Jul 24, 2010)

watched oneil outdoors this morning. one of his ads was for a new product called white hot pellets. they were white, come in 50 grain pellets. he talked very highly of them, course he got paid. anyone heard of them or used them? he also had a tip on using the black pellets. one end is dull one is shinny. he said to put the shinny end down, its designed to burn better. any thoughts?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 24, 2010)

I heard the folks over at CVA have used the new White Hot pellets in testing.  They were very happy with the results and also endorse the product.  It’s a synthetic  that cleans up easy.

Not to hijack your thread but but I just want to tell you about BH209.  I bought a new Optima  with the new toolless breach plug.  I am using Black Horn 209 and 245 Power Belts and CCIM primers.  The bullets are touching at 100yds.  BH209 is a great powder its non corrosive and it cleans up with Hoppe’s.


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thinking about trying them myself. r.o.c. have you tried them yet


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 11, 2010)

Deerhead said:


> I heard the folks over at CVA have used the new White Hot pellets in testing.  They were very happy with the results and also endorse the product.  It’s a synthetic  that cleans up easy.
> 
> Not to hijack your thread but but I just want to tell you about BH209.  I bought a new Optima  with the new toolless breach plug.  I am using Black Horn 209 and 245 Power Belts and CCIM primers.  The bullets are touching at 100yds.  BH209 is a great powder its non corrosive and it cleans up with Hoppe’s.




gonna go ahead and 2nd this guys motion to use Black Horn 209. You dont have to clean after shots and it is not corrosive like triple seven pellets or like the white hots your talking about.

Ive shot 30-40 times without swabbing, no crud ring, and you can clean your muzzleloader like you would a centerfire. Maybe Jim thompson will speak up he seems to know what hes talkin about when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am getting a new gun (imagine that), a CVA Optima Pro new and just out of the box (never fired); so it will use the Black Horn 209 exlusively.  Guns on it's way so I need to pick up the BH209 which is in High demand...

I've seen the "White Hots"...  Not sure of the advantages of them; maybe a user can compare & contrast to BH...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

